# Martha Argerich Where to Start?



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I've been listening to *Martha Argerich* a lot online and I think it's time I bought some of her CDs. There are quite a few different boxed sets on Amazon.co.uk but I'm not sure what is what and where to start box sets or individual CDs?

I'd be looking to get as "much" as I could. I a compulsive collector and I like complete sets of things CDs included etc. Can you assist/recommend? 

I know I post lots of threads like this one but you guys really help me a lot and I want to say I really do appreciate it thank you :tiphat:

*Sorry about the typo in the title perhaps one of the admins will be kind enough to change it. * :angel:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Start with her solo performances, and end with them. You won't find a complete set in one box, but as a compulsive collector you don't want to anyway.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Never been a big fan but her Prokofiev is pretty great; prolly since I'm less familiar with the pieces.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Getting the Martha Argerich Collection series from Universal seems like a good way to aquire a lot of her recordings.
I have the first one with her solo Piano Music on it and really like it!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Vaneyes said:


>


This one.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

A few things to ponder:

- Her "Great Pianoists of the 20th Century" compilation disc is not too shabby
- Her Chopin preludes disc is "authoritative"
- Most of the piano and orchestra stuff she's recorded with her one-time husband *Charles Dutoit*, especially the early 70's stuff is very good, full of brashness and energy!


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

All of them 4-8 CD box sets. Start with the first one. If you like it, move on to the next one, and so on. If after having acquired all of those you still want more move on to the similar series of three box sets with her EMI recordings.


----------

